# bryant furnace blue wire



## O'Connell (Jan 22, 2012)

New honeywell thermostat has y w g rh rb....no spot for blue wire. Blue wire on furnace is conected to the 24v screw. Color code seemed easy except for blue wire. Connected red to the rh and left jumper in. Heat works. Obviously the blue wire has a purpose however it is not attached to thermostat until I know what it should be doubled with. Would appreciate an answer to my "could be worse" dilema....It gets cold here! Thanks.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

r-power/24 volts-I believe you meant jumper wire to rh to rC, not rb. 
y-cool
w-heat
g-fan 
o/b if you have a heat pump is reversing valve

is your old stat digital? if so the c terminal would be the common to power the stat. what's your new stat? can you take some pics of the wiring?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

by 24 volt screw do you mean r or c terminal in furnace? what terminal was the blue wire connected to on the old stat?


----------



## O'Connell (Jan 22, 2012)

Doc Holliday said:


> by 24 volt screw do you mean r or c terminal in furnace? what terminal was the blue wire connected to on the old stat?


24V
CCM

That is how the terminal appears in furnace. blue wire attaches to it along with a white wire....not the same white that goes to stat...furnace was newer than other stat and it was digital. Probaly would have been ok except I let my boy take it off wall. I didnt look to see where blue was going! didnt think matching colors was going to be so complicated!


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd remove the blue wire from the furnace essentially removing it completely from circuit if you are using batteries to power the new stat. I'm going to have to believe it was the common wire.

have you tried all functions of your system to make certain it works correctly? cool, heat and then fan on?


----------



## O'Connell (Jan 22, 2012)

Doc Holliday said:


> I'd remove the blue wire from the furnace essentially removing it completely from circuit if you are using batteries to power the new stat. I'm going to have to believe it was the common wire.
> 
> have you tried all functions of your system to make certain it works correctly? cool, heat and then fan on?


So far just heat...below 0 tonight so I dont want to check air. Fan works "on" and also "auto" Heat also work....don't know if second and third gear work yet with the heat. Its a triple stage I guess. So far it heats nice! thanks.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

What do you mean by second and third gear? You only have w which is heating. If you had a w2 terminal and it was hoOked up in the control board and in the stat then you'd have second stage heat. 

Variable speed?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Post brand and model number of furnace and thermostat.


----------



## O'Connell (Jan 22, 2012)

*long story*



beenthere said:


> Post brand and model number of furnace and thermostat.


Put original stat back in this morning. TH6110 honeywell to a Bryant Plus 95s evolution system furnace. 
Here it is....my life. woke up yesterday morning and decided to move stat. My 8 yr old boy helped. As drilling proceeded on new location I asked him to unhook the wires....seemed harmless! Hooked up in new location and was confused with blue wire hooked to the 24v com terminal on furnace. Hours of climbing up and hussling down the basement steps, furnace just wouldnt fire....not even the fan. Wife was out shopping....typical of my wife....so I called and asked if she could stop and buy a new stat for the "just in case." After hours of being defeated I decided to install stat she picked up. Great....now a new wire configuration! Defeated once again....around 7 p.m. decided to take a break. 1 Hour break and feet started getting cold. Took yet another trip to furnace room and noticed a fuse next to furnace control panel....yes a fuse. Though afraid to pull out and look,for fear that all my problems were a simple fuse, I knew it needed to be done...the verdict you ask....a blown 3 amp fuse.  Ran to gas station, picked up fuse, and pluged in. hooked all wires up except blue. Bingo...I have heat. Woke up today and decided to install original stat as there was likely nothing wrong with it. Bingo....I have heat.:thumbup: Blue wire still not installed. Where should it go? Original stat is digital with batteries however does have a "C" terminal. Should I try that? thanks!


----------



## O'Connell (Jan 22, 2012)

O'Connell said:


> Put original stat back in this morning. TH6110 honeywell to a Bryant Plus 95s evolution system furnace.
> Here it is....my life. woke up yesterday morning and decided to move stat. My 8 yr old boy helped. As drilling proceeded on new location I asked him to unhook the wires....seemed harmless! Hooked up in new location and was confused with blue wire hooked to the 24v com terminal on furnace. Hours of climbing up and hussling down the basement steps, furnace just wouldnt fire....not even the fan. Wife was out shopping....typical of my wife....so I called and asked if she could stop and buy a new stat for the "just in case." After hours of being defeated I decided to install stat she picked up. Great....now a new wire configuration! Defeated once again....around 7 p.m. decided to take a break. 1 Hour break and feet started getting cold. Took yet another trip to furnace room and noticed a fuse next to furnace control panel....yes a fuse. Though afraid to pull out and look,for fear that all my problems were a simple fuse, I knew it needed to be done...the verdict you ask....a blown 3 amp fuse.  Ran to gas station, picked up fuse, and pluged in. hooked all wires up except blue. Bingo...I have heat. Woke up today and decided to install original stat as there was likely nothing wrong with it. Bingo....I have heat.:thumbup: Blue wire still not installed. Where should it go? Original stat is digital with batteries however does have a "C" terminal. Should I try that? thanks!


 Oh yea....forgot small detail. Move stat further than wire would allow. Had to spice into wire in basement. Local Hardware store only had 4 wire, not 5 wire...blue wire is unconnected in basement.. Not a big deal if blue wire needs to be as I will purchase 5 wire and pull. Do I need to would be my question.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

if you don't have a C terminal on the new stat subbase it runs on batteries or a back feed from the call.do yourself a favor shut the power down before touching any wires or tape the RED off at the subbase...good you had it fused or you would be going for a new TR..does the install manual ention or show a C connection?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

While hvac may not be rocket science, having an 8 year old boy work with any type of electricity is highly, highly irresponsible. 

And you weren't even there to supervise. Not cool in any form. You are the diy'er that makes us all cringe with fear, makes us not want to help.


----------



## O'Connell (Jan 22, 2012)

Doc Holliday said:


> While hvac may not be rocket science, having an 8 year old boy work with any type of electricity is highly, highly irresponsible.
> 
> And you weren't even there to supervise. Not cool in any form. You are the diy'er that makes us all cringe with fear, makes us not want to help.


 UMM....dont know where I said power was on doc...fuse didnt blow until I flipped switch and turned gas back on....I would guess anyway. but thanks for your brilliant insight!


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm not going to argue your transparency at this point. Just please be more careful as it's your son that could end up in the hospital or worse, not mine.


----------

